
Apple Admits 13-Inch MacBook Pro May Lose Your Data - walterbell
https://www.forbes.com/sites/jasonevangelho/2018/11/13/apple-admits-13-inch-macbook-pro-may-lose-your-data/#1d5f85532848
======
rbanffy
Anyone who has a Mac should enable Time Machine and sync to an external disk.
Or multiple ones. Connected to multiple servers. On more than one continent.
;-)

I never had a drive failure (one that was making funny noises was moved to a
server so it could be tested until it failed and continued to work for more
than a week of tests and it's still going today - I guess it didn't like being
moved) but I had more than one laptop stolen and that alone justifies that
kind of paranoia.

